# not remember window position.



## Ghozer (Nov 15, 2019)

I have gpu-z running on my 2nd display, next to Core Temp and my Taskmanager etc, but after reboot, when GPU-Z starts backup, it doesn't remember where I had it placed on the 2nd display, just pops up in the center of the first/main display..

all others remember their location when closed, and re-open in the same place...


----------



## Naki (Nov 15, 2019)

Nice catch!  Support.
It should either keep this automatically, OR have a setting to "Save window position" in Settings. (like some other programs have it, for example PotPlayer)


----------



## Ghozer (Dec 23, 2019)

I  have just noticed, that after a recent update (not sure exactly which) it's now kinda half working..

instead of it opening up on the default/main monitor, it's remembering it was on the 2nd display - but it's opening up in the center, and not in it's original position 

getting there


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 23, 2019)

I recall holding control or alt key and then clicking close in windows for that to stay in position


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 23, 2019)

Mine holds position but it is a couple of revisions old, in settings I have under the general tab only the "always on top" and "minimise to systray" boxes checked and even if I close GPU-Z and reboot PC when I open it again (I do not have it loading with windows) it goes back to top right of screen.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 15, 2020)

This should be fixed in 2.29.0, which I just released. Thanks for reporting


----------



## Naki (Jan 15, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> This should be fixed in 2.29.0, which I just released. Thanks for reporting


Great!  Will test this ASAP and report.
Does it work for ANY display configs? Such as 1x3, 3x1, 4, 5, 6+ displays?


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 15, 2020)

Naki said:


> Does it work for ANY display configs? Such as 1x3, 3x1, 4, 5, 6+ displays?


Yeah, the issue was specific to Windows reboot/shutdown, in that case window position wouldn't be saved. It has always been saved properly when manually closing the app


----------



## Naki (Jan 15, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> Yeah, the issue was specific to Windows reboot/shutdown, in that case window position wouldn't be saved. It has always been saved properly when manually closing the app


Okay, wait. So, to test this I must have the "Load GPU-Z on Windows startup" setting turned ON, right?
(For me it is currently turned off)


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 15, 2020)

Nope, not needed: Start old GPU-Z, move window, reboot (without closing GPU-Z) -> position not saved


----------



## Ghozer (Jan 15, 2020)

Have tried placing where I want it, and closing, then re-opening (without even rebooting) and the position is still not saved... it's over on the left on my 2nd display, if I close it, then re-open it, it opens center of first display...

have also tried various key combo's while closing the window to get it to remember window position, and it does not...

so, whether it a reboot, or close and re-open the app, it doesn't remember, at all...


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 23, 2020)

What do you see in regedit, Computer\HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\techPowerUp\GPU-Z, key name is WindowPos

the value will be updated every time the GPU-Z window closes


----------



## Ghozer (Jan 23, 2020)

in the position I would like it (2nd display) it currently has a value of 758,235

Closed GPU-Z, re-opened it (opened middle of display 1) and now it says... -1930,545

Moved to where i'd like it, Closed it again and re-opened (opened middle of display 1 again) and now it says... -1927,548

Each time I open it, I move it to my 2nd display where I would like it to sit, then when I close it, it still opens in the middle of main display, Value in registry does seem to change and update!


----------



## Naki (Feb 11, 2020)

Had the time to test this finally. 
Seems to work fine for me, tested this way on my 2nd PC:
1) Put GPU-Z window on 2nd display, deliberately in a non-standard location I usually never put it in - lower right corner.
2) With GPU-Z still running, restart PC - GPU-Z set *not* to start automatically.
3) Now run GPU-Z - starts in correct location on 2nd display.

Somehow however this is not quite fully reliable.
Tried on my main PC here, older AMD Radeon GPU, newer Intel CPU - a few times it was fine, 1 time it went to 1st display instead of 2nd one it was put in.
So, something somewhere is not quite right - what exactly, I do not know.
If it matters, I have 2 displays with different resolutions - 1440p on main display, but FullHD on second one.


----------



## Ghozer (Feb 11, 2020)

Both mine are 1080p, on a reasonably new CPU and GPU (7700k and 1070)

GPU-Z has always behaved this way for me, even on my old system...

if itma kes any difference, I use the 'portable' exe straight from my desktop, no installs etc


----------



## Naki (Feb 11, 2020)

"This way" as in what way? Correctly, or losing the location of the window?


----------



## Ghozer (Feb 12, 2020)

Naki said:


> "This way" as in what way? Correctly, or losing the location of the window?



Considering I started the thread, and have been saying how it's not working correctly, and not saving for me etc...... Which do you think?


----------



## Naki (Feb 12, 2020)

Ghozer said:


> Considering I started the thread, and have been saying how it's not working correctly, and not saving for me etc...... Which do you think?


Can you check if it works if installed?  (i.e. not portable mode)


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 12, 2020)

Naki said:


> Can you check if it works if installed?  (i.e. not portable mode)


Shouldn't make any difference


----------

